# Any tannery references?



## Flatcoats (Jul 31, 2009)

Got a question for you guys. This year I'm going to take a few does and try and do some taxidermy work. I have a little more than no experience with it. All kidding aside, Im infatuated with it, and just have never really had the room (or time) to do taxidermy. I'm familiar with the whole process, and now just have to dive in and learn now that I have more time, since graduating college. I was wondering if any of you have any good tannery recommendations, preferrably in the midwest. I would rather pay a little more cash than wait a year to get them back. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Im looking forward to September when I can get some "models"


----------



## JerseyJays (Jul 12, 2008)

the wildlife gallery in MI..


----------



## shadowcat05 (Dec 31, 2005)

*Micro-Tan*

For $80 for a deer cape All you have to do is get the skull out.
They flesh, shave and tan. when you get it back all you have to do is measure, order form and mount. the best bang for your buck. They do an awesome job. They are located in Blue Mound Illinois. I jsut found them this year and they are a great time saver for my shop. Everything comes back wet tanned and frozen. they aslo do other animals but prices vary.


----------



## Plains Hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

Flatcoats, have you sen this sight?

BTW, you're a Husker fan ,right?


----------



## Flatcoats (Jul 31, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. That mico tan might be an awesome choice, I'll have to give them a call here before fall.

Plains Hunter, of course Im a Huskers fan.....not fanatical..but i definetely follow them....go big 10! ha


----------



## buck617 (Feb 18, 2009)

Give me a call 815-867-7162 we have a small tannery as well. we charge 60.00 for raw capes located in Pontiac,IL just north of bloomington


----------

